
Show HN: A game I wrote in a day - dabmancer
https://github.com/otdav33/spelunko/
======
lazyjeff
Loved the simple concept. I made it to the end of the game, and was a little
sad because of what had happened. Nice touch.

------
Jyaif
Love it. Good job. I actually felt more emotions than while playing some AAA
games.

~~~
trance1100
I know, right? You're just thrown right in And you don't know whats going on.
And this thing is following you. You walk and walk around, and then run....
and THAT HAPPENSSSS........ and it was so sad.

------
busymom0
Cool concept. What happens when I can't get to water before the lava gets to
me? Is that game over? That happened to me but I didn't get a "gave over" or
some other message.

------
ghostbrainalpha
Cool concept. But the screen was freezing a bit for me.

And I had to go really far to the right before the first message.

Also I think the the time to get to the water should be cut in half, by making
the board a bit smaller.

------
DrJid
Unable to play on mobile unfortunately. But great execution on an idea that
came to you in your sleep.

------
h13g
Pretty fun game. I'm always inspired by stuff like this; tired of writing CRUD
apps.

------
eric234223
Why do you need a gametick(setInterval) when all the update happens on key
event ?

